# Looking for live training birds



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm currently training my 10 week old GSP and am looking for live training birds for sale. I live in Max just south of Minot. All help would be appriciated.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Get ahold of an upland game farm. They typically have birds still this time of year.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I work at a Phesant Farm in Morris, MN. We don't have any birds right now but I imagine we'll get some more soon for next season. PM me if you want the contact information for the owner.


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

there is a pheasant farm in saywer nd (Punkin Patch Pheasant Ranch, 12401 163rd Ave. SE, Sawyer, North Dakota- 58781-9113, (701) 624-5499)they should be able to help or if your looking for pigeons i am suppose to get a couple hundred next week you can pm me i might have some leftover chris...


----------

